# Light or White Ink on Dark Garments - Plastisol Heat Transfer Help



## wurzer9599 (Jul 7, 2009)

Does anyone have any tips, tricks, advise, pictures of their process of "In-House" printing plastisol heat transfers with light or white colored inks to be used on dark garments?

Thanks in advance for your reply!


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

Are you having trouble with opacity on dark garments? The trouble could be the printing or the pressing.


----------



## bern (Feb 14, 2007)

I use Wilflex Transflex super white plastisol ink with sericol T100 Hot split transfer paper screen printed through 110 mesh and am very happy with the final product . The Transflex ink is thick but this is what gives you good opacity on dark garments . There are some posts on this forum about printing plastisol transfers have you read those ?


----------



## adriatic (May 5, 2011)

wurzer9599 said:


> Does anyone have any tips, tricks, advise, pictures of their process of "In-House" printing plastisol heat transfers with light or white colored inks to be used on dark garments?
> 
> Thanks in advance for your reply!



Here is an sample plastosil vs heat transfer with white powder on the same T shirt



Make your choice what is what

What is better to you?


----------



## danversatrans (Aug 1, 2017)

I can only see one image?


----------



## adriatic (May 5, 2011)

danversatrans said:


> I can only see one image?


Lower part is White Powder Transfer
First two lines are standard silk screened plastisol


----------

